# Fluval FX5 buzzing sound in motor



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

So I got my FX5 in. Happily got it all set and fired it up and what Im rewarded with? a weird buzzing sound coming from the motor :-?

I think it may have sucked in sand because the intake is very close to the bottom. If it is I may have to cut the pipe down a bit.

Other than that, is there anything else I should look at?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would remove the motor and check the impeller to see if there is any sand or whatever hard filter media you may be using trapped in the impeller cavity. There are very good instructions on pages EN-23 & EN-24 on how to remove the pump. You will need a long reach Philips screwdriver to access the screw heads and the filter must be emptied of all water and the media baskets and canister lid must be removed.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The filter intake should be around halfway to two thirds down from the top.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Update: took it apart and there was a bit of sand at the bottom of the canister and a tiny bit in the impeller cavity. Cleaned it all out, put it together and fired it back up. Now its at a constant state of burping and it wont stop. How long should it take? or is something else wrong.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If the canister has filled with water, it can take some time for the air trapped within the filter media to make it's way out of the filter.
I usually plug and unplug the filter in 1 second increments until you no longer hear air moving after the filter is unplugged.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you get it working?


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

I got frustrated and gave up. I ended up with a nice spill since was strange because the valve was in the closed position (horizontal) but would stop gushing water. Im going to give it another shot on the weekend where I have more time and the kids can be somewhere else.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> I got frustrated and gave up. I ended up with a nice spill since was strange because the valve was in the closed position (horizontal) but would stop gushing water. Im going to give it another shot on the weekend where I have more time and the kids can be somewhere else.


Here is what happens when you install it:

Fill with water
Close top
open both valves vertical
turn on
It will begin to make LOUD gurgling noises as it fires for the first time. Your tank will look like a large whirlpool motor started up splashing water around. You will swear something is wrong but this is normal. It will then shut down on its own. After a few minutes it will start back up and run. Likely making a whooshing noise for the first 24hrs. It will then go away. The filter will automatically shut itself off every 24hrs for a couple minutes to purge air. This is normal as well.

If you need more help you can PM me and I will give you my phone number and walk you through it should you have any problems. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have had issues with mine in the past. What GTZ suggested on startup(power up/power down) is important and will help to remove air. Everything Razor suggested is in the manual and good info. But I find filling the canister close to the top helps better with air removal than what's stated in the manual. Once that is done and the lid is on, open the intake valve first, then the return. This pushes out all/most of the air. It can be frustrating at first, but once you get the hang of it it's a piece of cake. Knowing the steps is vital for maintenance, and won't deter you from opening her up and putting off cleaning.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

when i got my fx5 running i set it up of course and filled it up about half way, then i got everything ready and plugged it in and since i was so use to the the 406 where you prime it and then it automatically starts to suck in water til it stops and then you turn it on. well i basically did the same, so i just plugged it in for a couple of seconds so it can start the flow and then i disconnected it from the plug and it was syphoning on its own then once it stopped; i plugged it in and it was super smooth at start up and in my mind it defenelty feels like i didnt stress the motor for the first plug in because i didnt allow it have a hard time getting the flow going. 
but in your case just take it about and make sure your aligning everything correctly and check to see if you got some sand, etc... it might be a good idea to trim off some of the intake tube, i did it just to be on the safe side. because it was literaly just hovering over the rocks, so i just trimmed a bit and now sit just right.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

I found this gasket laying around the filter, its just over 1 inch in diameter. Is this part of the FX5? I dont see it in the instructions but that doesnt mean it doesnt belong.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> I found this gasket laying around the filter, its just over 1 inch in diameter. Is this part of the FX5? I dont see it in the instructions but that doesnt mean it doesnt belong.


Check the aquastop valves and the nipples they sit on. I am trying to remember but I think there are two on each nipple and two inside each aquastop valve. You for need that. Also...I always use vaseline to lube the gaskets, especially the main gasket on the lid, so they don't dry out and start cracking.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok im real close now. I have it in again and its running smooth and quiet. The only issue I have now is millions of micro bubbles.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> Ok im real close now. I have it in again and its running smooth and quiet. The only issue I have now is millions of micro bubbles.


After it runs for about 30 minutes go ahead and turn it off for about a minute. Then turn it back on. As soon as you turn it off you are likely to hear and see a lot of air coming out the dual nozzle. That is normal. Then it will run for a few minutes and shut back off again. Then after a couple minutes it will start back up again. You will probably hear a whooshing sound for the next several hours. You will also get a lot of micro bubbles during this time. All is normal. By this time tomorrow it should be running quiet with no bubbles. If not then let us know and we will help you.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

There is a bit of whooping in the canister but it's very low. I also noticed I have a very small leak in the out valve.... Maybe a drop every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you check if that o-ring you found is actually for the 'nipple' on the canister lid for the output valve connection? There should be two o-rings on each aquastop valve.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> There is a bit of whooping in the canister but it's very low. I also noticed I have a very small leak in the out valve.... Maybe a drop every 15 minutes or so.


Did you put the O ring back where it was supposed to go? I would turn the filter off for a few minutes then plug it back in. Getting all the air out of this unit initially can take a while as all the media is still releasing trapped air and that air gets stuck at the top of the canister filter just under the lid. The whooshing sound should go away.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha I meant whooshing.... Blasted auto correct


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Did you check if that o-ring you found is actually for the 'nipple' on the canister lid for the output valve connection? There should be two o-rings on each aquastop valve.


I did check, there are 2 on each. I think that o-ring was from something else.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Well sure enough...the bubble stopped. I still get an occasional swishing around but its once in a while. Im assuming that should go away as well.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> Well sure enough...the bubble stopped. I still get an occasional swishing around but its once in a while. Im assuming that should go away as well.


It should if everything is working properly.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Yup. Everything looks good now. I cant believe how clean the bottom looks now. Now to figure out the best way to configure the intakes, outtakes, and power heads  Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dengar said:


> Yup. Everything looks good now. I cant believe how clean the bottom looks now. Now to figure out the best way to configure the intakes, outtakes, and power heads  Thanks everyone for your help.


Build a spray bar. Fun DIY project.


----------

